# HELP please... What is this? *Pics included*



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

This is very yucky. i noticed this spot on Riley's hip this afternoon, but it had fur in the center still. Riley groomed himself after I got done looking at it and now it looks like this. What is it?? I noticed a couple flakes on the outer edge, but I can't tell if it's scabs from trying to heal or if it's ringworm.

I have dealt with ringworm before on Ellie, but hers never got bloody looking that I recall.

The vet is closed today, but I plan to take him in tomorrow. Just wondering if you have any ideas what I'm dealing with.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Sorry can't offer anything, but I am sending prayers to the poor baby


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorta looks like a 'bite' to me... Is there another cat around who could have bitten her?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Would there be that much fur missing? It looks like the fur is gone from a circle about a half inch in diameter.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Well... Cookie is *TopCat* here and Riley is the young little whippersnapper that is still learning the ropes and occasionally gets disrespectful and rude. :roll: :lol: It's very possible that Cookie took some disciplinary action to teach the youngster some rules last evening (we did hear Riley yelp).

I took Riley over to my neighbor, this evening, who's very knowledgeable about these matters and she feels like it's a bite wound too.

So maybe I'll see what happens over the weekend and if it's not better or has spread (possibly indicating ringworm) I'll take him to the vet.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

coaster said:


> Would there be that much fur missing? It looks like the fur is gone from a circle about a half inch in diameter.


That's what had me wondering at first too. :?: :?: Where you see the red, is where the fur tuft (with a scab-like thing attaching it to the skin) was until Riley gnawed it off while grooming. Around it in a ring was that bare patch. There's a couple white flakes there too.

If it's a bite mark, maybe it happened longer ago than I thought and the ring area actually had time to heal, leaving the tufted part to annoy him, so he bit it off?

I don't know what to think honestly.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Make sure to clean it well...bite wounds tend to become abscesses very easily since they're typically puncture wounds and the bacteria stays down deep. They can even heal over and abscess underneath. If it were me, I'd do the vet visit, he might need a course of antibiotics. I've been down the abscess route and it ain't fun.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

coaster said:


> Would there be that much fur missing? It looks like the fur is gone from a circle about a half inch in diameter.


Yes, I believe so. 
I've seen similar wounds on the outdoors and ferals when they've got in scuffles. It seems like either swelling or heat at the wound-site causes the hair to fall out around the wound. Possibly exacerbated by kitty-grooming of the area. The hairy-scab also fits right in with what I've seen.
I actually think that wound looks pretty good. It is a good color and does not appear to be swollen. Prod around the site and if you feel any 'hardness' or 'fullness' near/under the wound, definitely take kitty to the vet for antibiotics.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

You can use a little neosporin on it temporarily. But it's a good idea to get checked by a vet.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yea, my first thought was, spider bite. Or maybe just an itchy bite that got a bit infected?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> ....It seems like either swelling or heat at the wound-site causes the hair to fall out around the wound. Possibly exacerbated by kitty-grooming of the area.


Yes, thanks, that makes sense. The only bite I've seen was just a very small puncture, and it healed up fine with just cleaning and topical antibiotic. It was so small that it was covered up by Twinkie's fur. The only reason I found it is because he growled and snapped at me when I tried to carry him in a certain position, and I figured out it was because he was feeling pain when I put my hand on his thigh.


----------

